
Ask HN: Should I convert C Corp to S Corp or continue to stay C Corp - srameshc
I formed a C Corp anticipating funding but things didn&#x27;t happen. Now it has become a huge liability. But the product is on track and the revenue will be small. I somehow plan to bootstrap. Should I convert C to S Corp or any other advice if you ever had dealt with such a situation.
======
enoch232
There's a lot of things to first consider. The new Tax Cuts & Job Acts is
changing many things around entity decisions so it's beneficial to be an S
Corp or LLC for most cases. How much revenue are you expecting? Could you
provide more info?

------
verdverm
S Corps are more complicated from my understanding.

Keep iterating with your users!

~~~
verdverm
oh wait, I had the S/C corp backwards. I used a Delaware S Corp

